# Keytool - Überprüfung der Gültigkeits eines Zertifikats



## mfernau (12. Okt 2011)

Hallo!

Für eine bestimmte Aufgabe muss ich einen Serverdienst schreiben der ein Zertifikat von einer Authoritäts-Stelle zugewiesen bekommt. Oder einfacher ausgedrückt: Ich bekomme ein Zertifikat zugewiesen welches dieser Dienst für die Kommunikation verwenden muss.

Nun mein Problem: Ich möchte das System so benutzerfreundlich wie möglich gestalten und die Gültigkeitsdauer des Zertifikats im "Auge" behalten um den Benutzer rechtzeitig zu informieren. Das Test-Zertifikat ist z.B. nur 2 Jahre gültig bis es erneuert werden müsste. Nun wäre es doof wenn ich das irgendwie im System händisch eintragen muss um zu wissen wann es ausläuft. Viel praktischer wäre es doch wenn ich irgendwie über die Keytool-Klasse (oder anders - hauptsache programmatisch) die Gültigkeitsdauer des Zertifikats abfragen könnte.
Gibt es dazu eine Lösung?

Besten Dank und Grüße,
Martin


----------



## kay73 (12. Okt 2011)

X509Certificate (Java Platform SE 6)public abstract Date getNotAfter() Gets the notAfter date from the validity period of the certificate.)


----------



## mfernau (12. Okt 2011)

boah, nä... Ich habe es ja schon mitbekommen dass das die 509er Zertifikate sind (weil nur dort diese Ablauf-Daten angegeben sind), aber bin nicht auf die Idee gekommen keystore.getCertificate() mal auf X509Certificate zu casten...
Unfassbar.

Danke für die Erleuchtung!


----------

